# Where to next??



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Alyeska is one resort I know of in Alaska. But don't know about snow conditions.

Japan if you can afford it.

Colorado snow stays pretty soft for a few days. More so than the pacific resorts. Sierra Cement is still pretty good compared to hardpack :laugh:

Utah just got 5 feet in the cottonwood resorts. We plan on going there this year . HOpefully the weather cooperates (clear on the drive in, then massive snowstorm the night before we board heh)


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

look into cat riding. you get to access heli-esque terrain, you get more runs in, and its cheaper. 

chugach powder guides in AK - i think SnoWolf used them...among many others, as well as operators in the lower 48 (mt bailey)

otherwise for resorts: Jackson Hole, Revelstoke, Shames, etc. will offer the type of riding you're looking for. as for POW well sometimes you just gotta get lucky with the weather. go in march. 

i dunno what riding in quebec is like but no way in hell would i go to vt to look for powder.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

If you are looking for somewhere in Canada, think interior British Columbia. Do a search on some of the threads already here. This has been beaten over the head many, many times before :thumbsup:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

this is just one > 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ge...snowboarding-canada-4-months-2013-advice.html


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the input....


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Utah.....be flexible and pull the trigger last-minute.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

If funds are tight, stay in the Lower-48 or nearish the border in Canada. AK can be done on a reasonable budget, but it's still probably going to be more than anywhere down there due to the high cost of transportation, food and lodging, etc. The weather can be pretty ugly too, if you pick the wrong time to come up. Down there, flights are cheap(er), driving is a reasonable possibility from most parts of the country, and you can watch the weather as the season goes on and figure out where you want to go on more of a spur-of-the-moment basis.

I second the snowcat option, as well. I don't know if I'd plan a whole trip around it, but maybe find a good resort with some lift-accessible backcountry stuff (assuming you have some idea how to read terrain and avoid avalanches) and do some cat runs while you're there.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Powder Mountain has snowcat tours right?

That is essentially backcountry full avalanche gear stuff right? Or do they clear it out first, due to liability with the cat tours?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BWayne89 said:


> So I ask:
> Alaska- are there any half-decent resorts ( similar to Whistler/Blackcomb) in the AK that allow the user to experience pow without the added expense of Heli-boarding?
> Nelson, BC - is this strictly Heli-boarding? Or do they have a chairlift?
> 
> ...


From what I've heard Alaska gets the same wet heavy snow as Whistler.

I've rode a fair bit in QC and VT and they're similar. Jay gets more snow than anywhere else in the east so I don't quite get the don't go to Vermont for powder comment.

Heard good things about Colorado, Utah, Idaho, and Montana.

I like Alberta terrain and snow, but I live here and can pick when I go to the mountains. We can get massive dumps or there may be nothing for a couple weeks.

One option would be k-pow near Calgary. It's done on a former resort but it's catboarding so you can get fresh lines from what I hear. Cost is about $300 per day.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I am from Nelson actually and we do have a normal hill, Whitewater Ski Resort . Last year was epic powder, short line ups, great food. Currently we are waiting for snow!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Anywhere you go is gonna have a chance to skunk you unfortunately.

As Shred said, go in March.

I would suggest Wolf Creek for the best pow on a budget. They may have the most of the best snow in the country.

Silverton about 2x as expensive, but a different experience, lots of hiking.

These 2 spots are famous for steep and deep and are going to be a fraction of the price of heli or even a cat-trip. Ok Silverton is probably not much cheaper than a cat trip after u add it all up but still....


----------

